# New Brake Pads



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I did the rear brake pads on the GMC---did the front last Sunday. Couldn't get a lug nut off, so had to go to the tire shop and they used powered lug wrench. Gave me a lug nut--wrong one, but it does the job for now.

Tip: Leave the bottom caliper bolt on (but loose) to swing the unit out of the way without stressing the oil line.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

The new-to-me ceramic pads are doing really well. They're pre-lubed for anti-squeak and come with hardware. 

At $65.00/pair, they had better be long lasting, too.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I have used the the ceramic ones for quite some time. They really do make less dust, and make less noise.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

My Ford van is all warranty! Bought the big package!:thumbsup:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

pilot light said:


> My Ford van is all warranty! Bought the big package!:thumbsup:



WOW! What made you pick yellow?:thumbup:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Isnt that just special!:laughing:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

pilot light said:


> My Ford van is all warranty! Bought the big package!:thumbsup:


How about those Can-nots--I mean Canucks?

If L.A. wins.......lololol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumber said:


> I did the rear brake pads on the GMC---did the front last Sunday. Couldn't get a lug nut off, so had to go to the tire shop and they used powered lug wrench. Gave me a lug nut--wrong one, but it does the job for now.
> 
> Tip: Leave the bottom caliper bolt on (but loose) to swing the unit out of the way without stressing the oil line.


 Oil line???? U mean brake line???


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumber said:


> The new-to-me ceramic pads are doing really well. They're pre-lubed for anti-squeak and come with hardware.
> 
> At $65.00/pair, they had better be long lasting, too.


I have a ceramic clutch in my old '68 Chevy C-10 half ton PU. It took some getting use to. When it grabs it grabs. You could walk that truck, fully loaded, up a steep incline just by bumping the starter.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

How do the ceramic's do on quick stops vs semi metallic pads?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> How do the ceramic's do on quick stops vs semi metallic pads?


They're different....less grinding? I've always avoided quick stops; doubly so with new pads. Wait for the first doe to jaywalk in front of me and then I'll know for sure.

These pads *feel* like they'll last a long time. With all four ceramic now, it is good--worth the extra money.



rjbphd said:


> Oil line???? U mean brake line???


Good catch.


----------

